
Ask HN: Resources for Adwords / Facebook Ads? - propter_hoc
My SaaS company (it&#x27;s a fintech for wealth management) has got to the point where we&#x27;re growing pretty fast through direct sales, but I&#x27;d like to complement that with some Google &#x2F; Facebook ads. However, it seems really hard to find good resources on getting up to speed at the founder level. (There&#x27;s certainly a lot of low-quality clickbait, but I&#x27;m looking for something with a more analytical&#x2F;engineer approach.) Are there any resources you would recommend I check out?
======
just-juan-post
Same, info appreciated.

